
Asperger's Syndrome, the Nazi Regime and the Dangerous Power of Labeling People - ZeroGravitas
http://time.com/5255779/asperger-syndrome-nazi-germany-history/
======
contourtrails
>"The Third Reich was a diagnosis regime, obsessed with sorting the population
into categories, cataloging people by race, religion, politics, sexuality..."

It's never good to categorize people like that.

Many groups throughout history have done it for many different reasons, some
less sinister than others, some with very good intentions in mind...

But ultimately it's not about the intention, it's about the mindset that
accompanies putting infinitely complex individuals into neat little baskets.

It's obvious when we read about the Nazi's doing it that it's bad, but
remember in the modern day when other groups try to do it - even with virtuous
intentions - that it's still bad.

